# Lionel Coupler Replacement



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently bought a Lionel PRR RPO car and, stupid me, I just assumed it would come with the coupler attached. Anyway, I can't post Picts right now but below is a link to an image of the trucks with couplers. Is there a good place to get replacement couplers? I'm planning on using this car for my shortline idea.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3886006


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd try either Jeff Kane at the Train Tender, or the guys at East Coast Train Parts in NJ.

Thread with parts sources here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8090

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see a picture of couplers in your link, can you be more specific as to what you need? O-gauge couplers are normally attached to the trucks.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

A google search for "Lionel parts" should furnish you with all the info you need.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are the close ups of the trucks (I know, I know, they need a good cleaning fur sher)




















I am asking mainly as I've seen different types of couplers for Lionel and I just want to order them ONCE.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, these won't be the standard couplers, they're going to be the long ones.

I think you should send the pictures to Jeff at The Train Tender and ask him if he has the appropriate couplers.

I'd do some rust removal first.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks John, I'll do that.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think that those attach to the trucks at all, I think that the couplers attach to the boss cast into the base of the car where the round hole is. I think that this is like the 9500 series Lionel cars of the MPC era. 

Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That cheesy plastic thing doesn't look like you'd want a coupler on it, I'd think it would be broader.

I believe they attach here, and they probably use the standard "T" stalk, spring, etc.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe this is a 9510 MPC era car. The coupler does attach to the pin with the hole behind the truck. This car series uses a simple non operating molded plastic coupler. One end is a plastic non-operating coupler the other is a loop that goes over the pin and is held on by a screw with a fat head. The part number is 9500-18. Here is a link to what I think is the parts list, http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/19500CompleteAll.pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I stand (or rather sit) corrected, that does look like it would be the coupler. I don't have any of those cheesy couplers, so I haven't seen them.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

'Cheesy' is as accurate a word as any to describe these early MPC production passenger cars.
Besides the cheap couplers and 4-wheel trucks these cars were notorious for being difficult to remove the roof without damaging the car to get at the interiors for bulb replacement. 

Should you desire to do that the instructions provided in my previous post describe the delicate process of using a ruler to gently pry off the roof. Not unlike attempting to snap apart a cell phone.

Anyway, I had some of the Milwaukee road cars and noted the couplers came loose in the box and had to be attached by the user. Sounds like someone lost his couplers or borrowed them for another car. Later versions of these cars came with nice 6-wheel trucks with operating couplers attached. I know of some operators who have replaced the trucks to make the car look and operate better. You may wish to consider the 9539 trucks instead.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Ariezman,
Thank you. I take it I can probably order those from any Lionel parts supplier? Also, whats up with the Cubbies? They never get a break. (I'm from Rockford and went to school at Columbia College).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That was the first place I looked. The six wheel trucks are out of stock at Lionel.

For some reason I cannot reproduce that search. I used a number from the auction site in a part search and got a car diagram with six wheel trucks that are unavailble.





I found these under Madison Coach


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The polar express coaches look like the same bodies as the old MPC cars. They use 4-wheel trucks with operating couplers. While not as nice as the 6-wheel trucks they should work. 

Gave up on the Cubs in 69. I'm on my way to a Whitesox game tonight. The Sox have trouble drawing fans and are selling $5 tickets even though they are a first place ball club who have actually won a world series in the last 10 years.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

areizman said:


> Besides the cheap couplers and 4-wheel trucks these cars were notorious for being difficult to remove the roof without damaging the car to get at the interiors for bulb replacement.


I started a thread on some 2400 series cars that have the same type of roof treatment, it was a PITA to get them off. Once I stumbled on the technique, it became easier. They are the only set like that I have, but they have truck mounted couplers, my only point of reference for the cheap passenger cars.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

areizman said:


> The polar express coaches look like the same bodies as the old MPC cars. They use 4-wheel trucks with operating couplers. While not as nice as the 6-wheel trucks they should work.
> 
> Gave up on the Cubs in 69. I'm on my way to a Whitesox game tonight. The Sox have trouble drawing fans and are selling $5 tickets even though they are a first place ball club who have actually won a world series in the last 10 years.


So, your saying I could just replace the trucks with whatever the PE cars use for trucks? 

I was your typical North sider when I lived in Chicago but I do have Peavy on my fantasy team roster and am glad I have him.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would definitely replace with Polar express trucks with their operating couplers if you cannot get the 6-wheel baby Madison trucks. They should attach in place of the other trucks. That cheap plastic dummy coupler that is supposed to be used on the car look real bad and is unreliable.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

The thing that I also don't like about the early 9500 series two wheel truck couplers is that they are fixed, and also don't center. I have found that they often climb out of the one it is attached to as they all don't ride at the same height unless you tweak with them. 
I have about 20 of the cars from that era, and once you figure out how to get the roofs off, they are not too bad. I think that they look nice with an 027 locomotive, and when you have a string of 10 Milwaukee cars behind a 4-6-4, it is a nice looking train. 

Steve


----------

